# What breed?



## bcfox26 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello. I bought my chicks at TSC and they were not so helpful on finding the po to see what breeds they had gotten in that day. So I'm just guessing what they are.

I'm guessing the black one is a barred rock, the blonde one buff Orpington, and the four red ones are ?production or rir? They are supposed to be all girls which I think they are but I'm still newish at this.


----------



## bcfox26 (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh and they are about 16 weeks old if that helps any


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

Red ones look like RIR's.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks like you named them all correctly.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I really like the looks of that one RIR with her back to the camera...you are going to have a good layer in that one.


----------



## bcfox26 (Jul 11, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks my chicken peeps! We have been looking at getting chickens for the last 4-5 years and finally took the plunge this year. I was so disappointed that they didn't know the breeds but I figured it didn't matter too much since they were all supposed to bd good egg layers. Now to just patiently wait for our first egg. I'm guessing it'll be August sometime depending on our heat here. I've researched the heck out if chickens but still feel like I learn new things daily.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

The day I stop learning will be the day I join my mom in heaven! I don't think we ever learn it all. But have the support of community.


----------

